# Emergency Heat



## nethgerona (Mar 27, 2018)

I have an all-electric heat pump and I am wondering if it is more expensive to run the heat pump on Emergency Heat.


----------



## markbrown (Mar 21, 2019)

yes this is true. It is much more expensive to run your heat pump on Emergency Heat.


----------

